
Show HN: My fiction podcast about GPT-3 incorporating HN discussions - I-M-S
https://programaudioseries.com/14-more-parrot-than-predator/
======
I-M-S
Being the author of The Program, a fiction podcast described by fans as "a
love child of Black Mirror and NPR", I've been following news around GPT-3
very closely.

So I decided to make an episode depicting a fictionalized origin story of
GPT-3. The twist is that I incorporated actual text generated by GPT-3 to tell
the narrative (even the episode title has been generated by it!)

To this end, I used four excellent articles and wonderful HN discussions that
ensued as sources of inspiration and insight. Some of the comments have made
it into the episode almost verbatim (of course, all have been properly
credited in the show's references).

I'm talking about:

[https://tinkeredthinking.com/index.php?id=841](https://tinkeredthinking.com/index.php?id=841)
\- discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23923799](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23923799)

[https://www.gwern.net/newsletter/2020/05#gpt-3](https://www.gwern.net/newsletter/2020/05#gpt-3)
\- discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23623845](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23623845)

[https://lacker.io/ai/2020/07/06/giving-gpt-3-a-turing-
test.h...](https://lacker.io/ai/2020/07/06/giving-gpt-3-a-turing-test.html) \-
discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23887637](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23887637)

[https://arr.am/2020/07/25/gpt-3-uncertainty-
prompts](https://arr.am/2020/07/25/gpt-3-uncertainty-prompts) \- discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23989215](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23989215)

Additionally, I partnered up with a startup called Narration Box to synthesize
the computer voice of GPT-3, which I connected with back when I originally
unveiled The Program on HN (you might be glad to hear the show recently passed
100,000 downloads).

This community has been nothing but good to me so I thought you might be
interested to check out the latest work of whimsy it inspired. You can find
the episode in question at the URL above or in your favourite podcast app
(search for "The Program audio series" (full title) and find the latest
episode).

Comments / feedback welcome!

~~~
tandr
Great article. I don't know what is more disturbing there -- not knowing what
parts of MOD's own answers were generated by GPT-3, or (if) what parts of
"human" interactions came from it, or if the whole thing is generated by it
with minimal editing...

------
maneesh
The Program is so freaking amazing. Huge fan.

~~~
Chirael
Yes, it's great and has only gotten better with more episodes

------
darepublic
Why would mind on demand be used for personalized ads?

~~~
I-M-S
Isn't that the fate of all new tech - to sell you something? :)

